
GDPR Is Copyright - vackosar
http://vaclavkosar.com/2018/06/17/GDPR-Is-Copyright.html
======
sandov
You're right, and both copyright and GDPR are pretty dumb ideas to be honest.

The real question is, how can we convince people to stop accepting this sort
of thing?.

~~~
vackosar
I don't think either is completely dumb idea. It is just seems very hard to
produce a reasonable law on control of information. Both laws seem more of a
transplant from physical property laws.

However there is always very hard question behind all of this. What are goals
of the laws in terms of society - what are we trying to optimize. Which is a
very subjective thing.

